
Mark Zuckerberg demotes his No. 2 exec - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/facebook/mark-zuckerberg-demotes-his-no-2-exec-289802.php
======
create_account
Is all this Zuckerberg gossip really interesting?

Pretty soon we'll be hearing about his having no. 2s... _shudder_

~~~
omouse
It's Valleywag, what do you expect?

------
ahsonwardak
The most interesting part is this sort politicking between execs and turf
battles. Is this worse or better than other corporations or partnerships, like
consulting firms?

